# GRANADA electric guitar



## drawmer (Jun 6, 2010)

can anyone tell me about these guitars, The one i have is a black Les Paul and it was made in Japan. It has a solid marhogany body and has GRANADA printed in the headstock.
Anthony Drawmer


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are some other threads about them here, so search them for some more info & pictures.

Here is a summary.

Granada, to the best of my knowledge, was a Canadian used brand name for guitars made in Japan, primarily by Matsumoku, the same company/factory where Arias and their variations were made.

The guitars were primarily sold through music schools in Canada.
They are of varying quality--some not so good, some decent.
They don't seem to have much of a collector's value, but that also means you can get them for cheap.
I have one that I have modified a bit, and plan to mod some more. I'll be using it for slide/open G.

Some people really like them, some hate them--same as most guitars.

Bottomline?
Do you like playing it?
If you do, you have a winner.

My Granada Les Paul copy is probably my least favorite, it's a decent guitar though, so it's getting modded and used that way.
However, my Granada EB-3 copy (The SG shaped bass), is a lot of fun to play. The pickups are a bit weak, but they work, and I have no plans to mod it further (I've removed the bridge cover, the string mute and the pickguard and replaced the knobs--except for the mute, those were cosmetic changes.

Any other questions?


----------



## drawmer (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you for the info. it plays real easy and the price was right 
it ain,t no show piece but it makes the right sounds for me.
Anthony Drawmer.


----------

